
Four Reasons Developers Need Chatbot Technology Skills - jcasman
https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/1217520/Four-Reasons-Developers-Need-Chatbot-Technology-Sk
======
cloudster314
I was skeptical about chatbots until I started looking into this technology
more. My impression is that it's like a natural language search engine. Is
this your opinion of how it's used? I'm eager to see how to add this onto a
web page. Do you know how to do that?

Also, do you think businesses are using Slack for customer engagement?

